
Memo to Microsoft: Windows 10 is broken, and the fixes can't wait - ToFab123
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/23/microsoft_windows_10_crisis/
======
da_murvel
I love the idea of having your actual users testing the software, rather a
dedicated tester. A dedicated, employed, tester can never use the product like
a normal user would. They have too much knowledge of how the system works and
what it can and can't handle. In order to truly observe something, we must
completely, or as much as is possible, remove ourself from that situation. A
normal user however doesn't know that it's not possible to achieve task X
within the system, and will try, and if enough users try to perform that task,
it might be an indication that it is a task that should be implemented or
looked over to see why they are trying to perform this. This is just an
example, but I find the role of a tester pretty confusing and awkward. As a
developer I build and test the code I'm writing. If something doesn't work
within that code I want to know as quick as possible if something isn't right.
So why should I hand over my code to someone else? And also, if a user doesn't
find the bug, is it really a bug?

~~~
slededit
As a developer the simple fact is that if I knew something could happen I
would have written the code to support it. Testers are about looking at the
code from a different angle. It’s not surprising quality has dropped
dramatically since Microsoft embraced the idea that devs should also be
testers.

Customers are the ultimate testers. But using them as guinea pigs has a cost
to your reputation.

------
carlsborg
We will see growth in the adoption of thin terminals and desktop running in
the cloud.

~~~
chopin
That doesn't help, if the terminal is wonky.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Or the network is wonky. Which it so often is.

